
Notes on some artefacts - BerislavLopac
https://www.themonthly.com.au/tiredofwinning/notes-some-artefacts
======
sewercake
Much like the author, I am skeptical of the role that 'fake news' has in the
current political crisis in the united states (and, I would argue, globally).
There's something about that critique that seems to a)lack a broader
historical context b) lack any 'material' grounding.

I'm still waiting for the article(s) that incorporate these ideas
successfully.

~~~
xabuq
In some way's, I'd be willing to entertain the idea that all of the people who
voted Trump, all still use AOL.com email addresses, browse the internet on
Gateway 2000 tower desktop computers, and click every email attachment and
read every chain letter forwarded to them.

I'd like to believe that, because if it's not true, something weirder is
afoot.

My thinking is really that the organic Trump voter wasn't hacked, and that, to
them, the upset is only such that Pepsi won the election, and not Coca-cola.
That if they weren't supposed to vote Trump, he wouldn't have been an official
party candidate. That having a TV show made him as qualified as being a movie
star qualified Reagan. That being a TV star, and a billionaire qualified him
in ways that simply being married to a former president would not qualify his
opponent. That his opponent would be less historic for having been a first
lady (a presidency in her husband's shadow), and that, shockingly, the
perceived charisma of one opponent represented the mirror reflection of how
the other was perceived by their rival.

If Trump won organically, it means so many people really are " _like that_ "
and that many at-large voters are simple-minded, easily lead astray, and thus
all democratic votes are suspect, and that putting the levers of control, and
vesting democracy in them is a complete mistake.

That it's okay to override their choice, because their choice is dumb.

If you accept that narrative, other consequences become rational.

But, if it was a cheat, a hack, a derailment, sabotage. If removal is legal
and based on rational facts. That the people you meet, who openly admit to
voting for Trump are discredited for other reasons, then an override of this
outcome is just a speed bump, a pot hole, an ordinary defect, a SNAFU and a
tire change.

------
Sujan
artefact... I like that as a "label" for this. A bit like a glitch in the
matrix.

